# Help on diy sump



## Flame Angel (Oct 13, 2010)

My sump is 12" width. Lots of people say I need to get glass dividers with 1/4" less (i.e. 1/8" space on each side). 

With 1/4" gap (or 1/8" space on each side) for silicone, I can see the gap is big. Should I get a new glass panes which leave like 1/16" gap on each side from the aquarium glass wall? or 1/8" is the appropriate gap on each side to apply silicone?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I have about 1/8" on either side and what I did was put a piece of thin cardboard to make sure it wasn't touching the glass then taped the glass in place, ensuring the gap would be still the same measurement. Then when I siliconed the glass I made sure to squeeze hard enough so the silicone comes out the other side of the glass. This will ensure a rock solid bead. If you need any help and you're around my area I'd be glad to show you what I mean.

Good luck!


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

I also cut off a small triangle piece on each corner (at the bottom of the panel) to allow space for the silicone along the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Silicone will fill the gap.


----------



## Flame Angel (Oct 13, 2010)

what about silcon the bottom, do I need to raise the glass up by 1/8" to squeeze the silicone in the bottom?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

As long as the silicone can sneak thru you're good. Just stick something in there to make sure there's a gap and when you tape it then take out the shim.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

a tooth pick would be fine, Then pull it out when your done, Before the silicone is dry.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

I use painters tape on either of the sides of where the glass is going and then I silicone in between the tape -sides and bottom - then slide the glass into the silicone. Smooth out with a wet finger to get a nice edge and then pull of tape.


----------



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

Flame Angel said:


> My sump is 12" width. Lots of people say I need to get glass dividers with 1/4" less (i.e. 1/8" space on each side).
> 
> With 1/4" gap (or 1/8" space on each side) for silicone, I can see the gap is big. Should I get a new glass panes which leave like 1/16" gap on each side from the aquarium glass wall? or 1/8" is the appropriate gap on each side to apply silicone?


I'm not using any dividers.......why do you think you need them?


----------

